# Update on new puppy



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Randy took a turn for the worse on Sunday night. I went back to the vet and they refered us to the Veterinary Specialist Hospital in Raleigh. They drew some fluid out of his lymph nodes to see if it could be a fungus.. That come back reactive just meaning that whatever was going on it was systemic. They took blood and sent that to check for a tick borne disease. In the meantime that have put him on dioxcycline and it has made a world of difference. I won't know until Friday or Saturday the results... But within 12 hours of his first dose, I could tell a big difference. No more runny eyes or nose and he has some energy back. I would say he is not 100 percent but at least 75 percent. This has been an emotional ordeal and I don't know if we are completely out of the woods but at least he is feeling so much better. I have kept in close contact with the breeder and she has been very supportive.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow he has really been through a lot, and you too!! I hate to hear that but I will definatley keep Randy in my thoughts HOPING they find the root of his problems. Hang in there and I am SO glad he is feeling better.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Randy took a turn for the worse on Sunday night. I went back to the vet and they refered us to the Veterinary Specialist Hospital in Raleigh. They drew some fluid out of his lymph nodes to see if it could be a fungus.. That come back reactive just meaning that whatever was going on it was systemic. They took blood and sent that to check for a tick borne disease. In the meantime that have put him on dioxcycline and it has made a world of difference. I won't know until Friday or Saturday the results... But within 12 hours of his first dose, I could tell a big difference. No more runny eyes or nose and he has some energy back. I would say he is not 100 percent but at least 75 percent. This has been an emotional ordeal and I don't know if we are completely out of the woods but at least he is feeling so much better. I have kept in close contact with the breeder and she has been very supportive.


I wondered about the ticks it sounded alot like tick fever. I had a female come down with this just last year and we DO NOT have ticks I was shocked.. My vet said that is what it was But stupid me had to do 2000.00 worth of tests...If the baby is responding to the doxycycline keep it there and it may take a month or so .. feed,,, baby food meat and shoot the pedialyte in the babys mouth with a syringe.. Keep on keepin on !


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I have only had him two weeks and I have not found a tick on him or any of my dogs. I ask the breeder and she hasn't either. Oh yes, this test is $200.00 dollars, but worth every penny if it gives me some answers and can help him. Depending on what kind of tick borne disease it is , the treatment can be long term.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yes absolutely ! But not forever !  Chin up ! You are a great Poo Dad


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Oh yes absolutely ! But not forever !  Chin up ! You are a great Poo Dad


Hey I am a Poo Mommy... Buck is my last name.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OOPS sorry ! Forgive me my dear


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update Buck!! Keeping you and your puppy in my prayers.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Did they by chance mention something called "Blasto" or blastomycosis?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh boy : (((, what an ordeal : (((. I am so sorry , dear Buck :hug: !!! Can't wait for the baby to get better already *sigh . Just too much in such a short period of time for the both of you : (. BUT - as Bigredpoodle said - you are such a great Mom, that I have no doubt that he will rebound in no time now : ))) !!!! He is already getting better (KTW) with that new medication and if it worked so fast in one single day - you can imagine how fast it will wipe out whatever was bugging him !!! 

Thanks for keeping us posted !!! May he recover over Thanksgiving COMPLETELY : ))) !


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Did they by chance mention something called "Blasto" or blastomycosis?


No they didn't but the test can identify eleven of diseases that they carry.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yes, fungus they did check for that and it was negative.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good morning Buck the puppy Mommy  Is there any news this AM ?


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Good morning Buck the puppy Mommy  Is there any news this AM ?


Starting to act like a puppy again. I think we are finally on the road to recovery. Will find out the test results either Friday or Saturday and I will let everyone Know what it reveals. I am very thankful to veterinary medicine.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Starting to act like a puppy again. I think we are finally on the road to recovery. Will find out the test results either Friday or Saturday and I will let everyone Know what it reveals. I am very thankful to veterinary medicine.


Sounds just like what my pepper pot had And BTW we never did get anything back that said "This is what she has " Very frustrating !!!! But she did well on the Doxycyline...So this was where we went. Her ears were *beat red* inside she had a f*ever Very snotty nose* and *crusty eyes*..Three weeks of Doxy and she was fine ! :humble::humble:


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

There is always a possible that the test will come back negative but the vet told me that doesn't mean it wasn't from a tick bite...There are eleven diseases that it can detect and sometimes it can mask itself if they have been an antibiotic( he was on clavamox). But they did draw the blood before they started him on dioxcycline. If the test comes back negative...I may never know either. Most importantly is that he makes a full recovery.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> There is always a possible that the test will come back negative but the vet told me that doesn't mean it wasn't from a tick bite...There are eleven diseases that it can detect and sometimes it can mask itself if they have been an antibiotic( he was on clavamox). But they did draw the blood before they started him on dioxcycline. If the test comes back negative...I may never know either. Most importantly is that he makes a full recovery.


That is how felt as well .. As soon as we put her on the Doxy she perked up and felt better It was very frightening . However I had seen tick fever before and did recognize the symptoms. Sometimes there are tick in dog parks, show grounds and just plain on the path. Seems around area where there are sheep can be really bad. So at the dog show I would take a good insecticide and spry the ground before putting my matt down .. I know not the best , but better than the illness....


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope your baby is feeling better today.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, dear Buck - let us know how baby is doing :hug:


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Randy is doing great and busy acting like a puppy. The blood work came back negative so I guess it will remain a mystery as to what made him so sick. They did tell me that it still could of come from a tickbite. And he will stay on the dioxcycline for 3 weeks. All I know is 12 hours after his first dose, all his symptons we gone..running nose , eyes and congestion. But for now, I am enjoying having him feeling good. He is an awesome puppy, and a perfect fit for our family. I am truly thankful for him.:hug: for all your prayers and support. This forum has been a blessing.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Randy is doing great and busy acting like a puppy. The blood work came back negative so I guess it will remain a mystery as to what made him so sick. They did tell me that it still could of come from a tickbite. And he will stay on the dioxcycline for 3 weeks. All I know is 12 hours after his first dose, all his symptons we gone..running nose , eyes and congestion. But for now, I am enjoying having him feeling good. He is an awesome puppy, and a perfect fit for our family. I am truly thankful for him.:hug: for all your prayers and support. This forum has been a blessing.


Sounds just like my pepper no conclusive test But the Doxycyline worked and she is fine. Weird !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow thats fantastic - I pulled thie thread up briefly last night wondering about him. I am SO SO glad all is back to normal poodle loven and fun!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay! Im so glad he is feeling better! I hope he continues to improve!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeaaaaaayyyy:target::target::target:

Those are just fantastic news : )))) !!!!!

You can finally relax and enjoy your puppy to the fullest !!!!

This will be extra special Christmas for you and I am so happy for you guys :santaclaus:


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Randy had a setback during the night. I am at the veterinary specialty hospital in Raleigh. I think it might of been a seizure. He was unbalanced and eyes rolled back in his head. Did some vomiting also. I am so worried and exhausted. And I have been crying a lot. Just want him to get better.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh no......we want him to be better too. I hate to hear he has stepped back a bit. Once you find out what is going on I am certain they will be able to help out more. Ugh I wish you a diagnosis soon poor thing!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh NO! I am so sorry ! Please keep us posted. I think it is way past time for the breeder to be involved.... Just a thought. my prayers are with you ...


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I have kept her informed of everything that has gone on except for this setback. I will call her when I know what is going on here. They are doing more blood work and stuff. I am thankful that he is in the care of very good veterinary specialist I


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Does the breeder have any insight into what is going on ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Oh NO! I am so sorry ! Please keep us posted. I think it is way past time for the breeder to be involved.... Just a thought. my prayers are with you ...


AGREED!!! You need the breeders help trying to sort this out and getting to the bottom of this. Poor baby. And poor you. My heart aches for you for what you are going through, and pray you start getting some anwsers fast!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok. I just left Randy He has been admitted into the hospital. It was very hard to leave him. They think liver shunt or Addison's Disease. His potassium level is very high. 6.2. It will be tomorrow before the results come back. Thank you for prayers.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Buck said:


> Ok. I just left Randy He has been admitted into the hospital. It was very hard to leave him. They think liver shunt or Addison's Disease. His potassium level is very high. 6.2. It will be tomorrow before the results come back. Thank you for prayers.


Oh no Buck, I'm so sorry. I hope it's neither of those things.  This is very sad, please do keep us up to date. I will be thinking warm thoughts for Randy and his recovery!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, Buck! I just picked up this thread....I am so sorry for all the heartache and pain that you and your puppy are going through. You are both in my prayers.
_


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

This is sad and so hard on you... I will be keeping good thoughts that whatever it is, they'll figure it out, immediately ... and treat him properly, so he can be at home with you again. 

I'm new on the forum, but can gather he is a standard... but I don't know how old he is. Can you share that? And have you had him since a pup?
Has he had episodes of feeling lousy in the past, with no apparent reason? I would think if it was liver shunt, that it would have been discovered young. Maybe I'm wrong?

Hoping for only the best for Randy... it's been a tough week for you.

Karen


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Oh no Buck, I'm so sorry. I hope it's neither of those things.  This is very sad, please do keep us up to date. I will be thinking warm thoughts for Randy and his recovery!


I will keep you in my prayers  I am so soryr that you are going through this .....


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

desertreef said:


> This is sad and so hard on you... I will be keeping good thoughts that whatever it is, they'll figure it out, immediately ... and treat him properly, so he can be at home with you again.
> 
> I'm new on the forum, but can gather he is a standard... but I don't know how old he is. Can you share that? And have you had him since a pup?
> Has he had episodes of feeling lousy in the past, with no apparent reason? I would think if it was liver shunt, that it would have been discovered young. Maybe I'm wrong?
> ...


He was born June 2, 2009 and is almost 6 months old. He has lived with me 19 days. And he has been sick more of those days then well. Leaving him today was very heartbreaking but I know he is in good hands. I too am new to this forum. He is a white standard poodle.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I know that he is in good hands thanks for sharing the information with us all. desertreef is a good contact for you. She is very knowledgeable in the breed..


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats awful Buck =\
I hope everything works out for the best <333


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh no. I am very sad for you to hear this update. I hope he does well there, and im sure he is in Great hands! I know both of those are horrible news, but at least they have a direction now. Both of those are potentally treatable/manageable. I have personally seen dogs with liver shunts have surgery and go on to live great lives. We have many dogs at my clinic that have had addisons for years, and are doing Very well! I know its hard, but continue to keep your strength up. Please update us when you can. HUGS!!! :hug:


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

They just called me from the VSH and said Randy had a grand mal seizure. They are leaning towards a liver shunt. She told me that it could be both addison's and liver shunt. He is so sick. I feel so helpless.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Oh no. I am very sad for you to hear this update. I hope he does well there, and im sure he is in Great hands! I know both of those are horrible news, but at least they have a direction now. Both of those are potentally treatable/manageable. I have personally seen dogs with liver shunts have surgery and go on to live great lives. We have many dogs at my clinic that have had addisons for years, and are doing Very well! I know its hard, but continue to keep your strength up. Please update us when you can. HUGS!!! :hug:


Oh thank you, I am not giving up on him.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Buck,

I am so terribly sorry about Randy.  Have the doctors ruled out epilepsy?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Buck said:


> They just called me from the VSH and said Randy had a grand mal seizure. They are leaning towards a liver shunt. She told me that it could be both addison's and liver shunt. He is so sick. I feel so helpless.


OMG I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish I knew what to say.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I believe that as bad as things are for Randy that there is a reason he is in my life. So that is what I am holding on to. I wish I could touch him and tell him everything is going to be OK. I have to be positive and strong for him.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> I believe that as bad as things are for Randy that there is a reason he is in my life. So that is what I am holding on to. I wish I could touch him and tell him everything is going to be OK. I have to be positive and strong for him.


I Think I agree with that . I have had animals that were sent to me for a reason for sure...The last one being my horse Minnie .....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaawweeeee dear Buck :crying::crying::crying:, I am SOOO sorry to hear that : ((( .... Oh my, just not fair : (((. I know how much work you put in finding a healthy puppy with tested parents and everything - it just brakes my heart that you have to go through this : ((((. Not to mention poor baby - Oh wow... I can only imagine how you feel and what mixture of emotions you must have right now : ((. It really is overwhelming situation : (((, I know I would be completely devastated .... You should contact the breeder and ask if Addison and shunts ever appeared in his lines : ((( ? If he comes back positive for those conditions than that breeding should not ever be repeated and all of his siblings should be tested and never bred before age 2 AT least : ((( (to prove that they are not effected). I hope you have a good sale contract : (((

It is so sad ... I do not even know what else to say : (((. 

Sending you both BIG healing hug :hug: and wishing you both fast and complete resolution of all problems !!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh Buck...I am so very sorry! HUGS!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Randy has had another grandmal seizure late this afternoon. They have put him on Phenobarbital. I feel so helpless.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Buck, I am so sorry and wish I could help in some way.  :hug:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck I am so sorry for all of this.. I truly wish I had a majic wand or something ! What is the breeder thinking this may be ?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is you terrible :weep: *sigh..... I also wish I can do something than just send virtual hugs : (((. 

Do they have ANY new results or anything else that they can look into ??? Can they put him on anti-seizure drugs in the meantime : (( before they do all of the tests : ((((. Could that antibiotic cause reaction like that - convulsions ???

Oh boy - I am so sorry ... just a nightmare : (((. Hang in , dear Buck - they must come up with something soon : (((. Just so heartbreaking ... so heartbreaking : (((....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Have they given you a prognosis for him? I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Just caught this thread and I just want you to know that my heart goes out to you.
You both have an uphill battle and my prayers are with you.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So sorry you have to go through this Buck. I'm sending strength, health and hope to you and pup.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks so much.. You don't know how much better it mays me feel that Randy has so much support and prayers. What a special little boy!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I did talk to the breeder tonight. No insight, he was never sick for the 5 months he was there. She is wanting to come and get him, cause she thinks that maybe something here is causing his sickness. I CANNOT GIVE HIM BACK if I thought for one minute that something here was causing his sickness then I would have no choice..but what in the world could that be. I am feeling awful and I don't think she meant any harm. I feel beat down and I am exhausted. Randy means everything to us. ME and my husband are going to do what it takes to do what is right for Randy. We don't know what Randy's outcome will be but I do know that I will not give up on him. I love him more now that ever.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG! I am feeling for you right now....


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Buck said:


> I did talk to the breeder tonight. No insight, he was never sick for the 5 months he was there. She is wanting to come and get him, cause she thinks that maybe something here is causing his sickness. I CANNOT GIVE HIM BACK


You shouldn't give him back, you are a wonderful poodle mommy and her reaction is a bit strange. It seems that poor baby has had one thing after another since you got him, so don't know about him being a-ok for the first 5 month. hwell:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would not let her take him back! He is YOUR baby!! How come your other dog isnt sick then? Trust the doctors. If they dont think it is a home problem, then dont let the breeder push you into that. They have the degree, she doesnt. Im sure she is just trying to come up with an answer, but this is Not it. Go visit him, give him some loving, get some sleep and we will see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully they will have more tests back. I will be thinking of you!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Why in the WORLD is that breeder blaming this on you? Good grief in your time of need. You've done everything right in this situation and provided the best care possible. I'm so sorry, I hope that she doesn't push the issue.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

If you only knew.... I can count the hours on one hand the times that he was left alone. Got him on Wednesday,,,that Sunday went to get groceries.. gone one hour first time I left him,,,,friday two nights ago I took my boys out to eat..gone two hours.. crated. I shopped from four o'clock am and was home at seven am (that was crazy black friday) again he was crated. Let's see I have slept in the floor with him more nights that I have slept with my husband since i brought him home. And three nights didn't sleep anywhere stayed up all night to watch him when he was so sick.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Please PLEASE do not blame yourself. Either of these things that could possibly be wrong would be hereditary things and more than likely the breeder doesn't want to shoulder that responsibility. Whatever you do, do not blame yourself. Did you at least sign a contract?


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, I did,,give him back and she returns my money. But I can keep him under some Pennsylvania Lemon Law. And she will refund my money . So whatever..
All I know is that I choose Randy. 
Look, my neice had a baby born with downs sydrome. They knew something was going to be wrong with the baby and gave her the option to abort. She did not and until he was born didn't know what she was up against. Well let me tell you he is a blessing and a pure joy. God knew what he was doing when he gave her that special gift.
I feel the same way about Randy. He needs love and a family that will love him for who he is no matter what. And he is my gift to take care of through good times and not so good times. And that is my plans for him.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Good and that's what I'd tell his breeder if she tries to press you on the issue.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh Buck  HOW awful ...*sigh... Now you have to worry about one more thing on top of all sorrow and frustration that you are enduring. 

Nobody can TAKE a dog from you - there is absolutely no grounds !!! You took care of him as if he was your child and vets would definitely know if "something at home made him sick" :wacko: He had a fiver - so there was an infection - period !!!!! His body for whatever reason was not able to ward off that illness - probably due to some underlying immunological suppression - whatever that might be - BUT NOTHING THAT YOU CAUSED !!! 

He might have genetic predisposition to get seizures and they were triggered by high fever or metabolic abnormalities. Again - nothing that you caused or induced. It only means that he would develop them sooner or later due to some other infection or reaction to immunization : ((( or something of that sort : (((.

The bottom line is - nobody can take a dog from you if you want to keep him. Only you know how much you want him and how much you are ready to invest in his ongoing health problems and how much tears you are ready to shed : ((. 

BUT, if your vet agrees that taking him back home might be the best thing for him - for whatever strange reason - than I know you would be more than happy to let go of him for his sake : (( . 

Oh boy ... such a heartbreak : (((


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Why give him back to the breeder? They're pretty positive that it isn't an environmental thing, right? So what would be the point of giving him back to the breeder? There would be none. He is your baby, and I love your outlook... he's in your life for a reason, and you're there to take care of him and do what you can. 

I'll keep you and your little guy in my prayers!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I, too, believe Randy's in your life for a reason and that God is in control of this and all situations. You and Randy are in my prayers.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I wish you luck in finding the problem. Rest assured, it is not your fault. All the diseases your vet are considering are things that reach a tipping point, ie they will show up sooner or later, even if the pup looked "healthy" last month.
I hope the breeder is helping with the vet bills.
Carole


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I just found this thread! I am soo sorry for what you are going through!
There is no reason whatsoever for the breeder to imply that it might be environmental! That is so weird!

You are a great mom, just keep on loving your baby! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little one!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

How awful for the breeder to imply this is your fault. You said some test results come back today so hoping for good news.
Could the stress of the new home bring on the start of the issues that snowballed in this poor little guy?
I am hoping for a happy ending for this little guy. Tis the season for miracles and you have a entire site wishing for you.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,
I just found this post, so sorry you are going through this, I just wanted to say, do not blame your self. 
Last year we bought a little Chow Chow girl cute kind little thing, sadly we only had her for a couple of months till she passed away, she was a fine bubbly little thing when we got her, only problem was she peed lots but pups do don't they! so we thought we had done something wrong and that it had to have been our fault.We blamed ourselves so the vet suggested we had an Autopsy carried out so we knew one way or an other what had happened it transpired that this poor little girl had been born with a heart defect and liver defect, as my sister said to us it was meant to be, we gave her a very loving and caring home while she was with us she might have gone to someone did not care so much. 
Re: our poor girls breeder, she did not want to know really, the only thing she said was that she would not use the stud dog again, a few weeks down the line she had put our girls mum up for sale as pet only not for breading no papers given!!!
Hope your pup gets sorted out, take care.
Jade cat


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Talked to the vet this morning, Randy had another seizure last night. The specialist from internal medicine is recommending two more test, they are toxoplasma and distemper. The addison's and liver test will be in this afternoon.
I am doing my best to try and keep myself together for Randy.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I really don't think the breeder is trying to imply it is my fault. But puppy can and will chew and get into stuff they shouldn't. Randy is different, he is gentle, not rowdy, calm and so sweet. The times he was well him and Cooper played so good together. But those days were short lived and he was sick more than he was well.
I think the breeder is carrying a burden because she somehow feels responsible which I understand.
But most of what they are testing for, isn't something that you would test before breeding unless the parents got sick with something. Both of his parents have been breed before just not together.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor baby. Have the other tests come back yet?


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Buck I hope the best for your puppy. You are correct, neither the shunt or the Addisons is something a breeder can really test for. They can test the dogs for Addisons at the time of breeding, but this in no way assures you the dog's won't develop it later. Shunts are most common in small dogs and again, something that may just pop up from previously unaffected lines. Any breeder of course feels responsibility for something that goes wrong in a puppy. They have a lot of hard work and reputation in their lines. It sounds like this breeder is trying to do the right thing and may feel they can get a better handle on the situation personally, knowing their own dogs and their own veterinarians. However if you are so fully committed to your little one's future, I am sure you can work through this issue. The breeder will definately want to know exactly what is wrong with the puppy once it is known. Good luck to you and your baby!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I have also given the VHS permission to disclose all of Randy's health info to the breeder. I feel it is my responsible to allow her to get the information first hand. She certainly would understand it better and needs this information. She is very concerned and is very involved and I am thankful.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope that blood test results will shed some light on his condition. 
Sending hugs and puppy kisses your way.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Just got a call from the VSH and Randy is feeling better. They have him on the antiseizure medicine, so no seizure since the one he had during the night. Unfortunately we will not have any test results back until tomorrow morning. They had to be sent to some lab in New York. I was so hoping for answers today.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks god that seizures are under control now  !!! At least he does not have to suffer through that part any more . 

I wish you both the best of luck and I hope this day will pass fast for the both of you before the test come back in :hug: 

Your vet is obviously doing all that could be doing and is taking his case to his heart and that is very important - he is in the best hands he can be ! Great Mom, competent Vet and very concerned and involved breeder. 

Sending you both love and healing thoughts :rainbow:


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Tonight I am at peace with myself. I have come to realize that I have done my very best for Randy. And I live with no regrets. I don't know what tomorrow holds for us and what direction it will take us....but I am ready!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Tonight I am at peace with myself. I have come to realize that I have done my very best for Randy. And I live with no regrets. I don't know what tomorrow holds for us and what direction it will take us....but I am ready!


You are incredible !


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am glad that the vet was able to get Randy's seizures under control. Here's hoping for an uneventful, restful night for both Randy and you and that the test results will bring clarity to the situation.

We are thinking of you and sending positive vibes.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Me 2, sending positive vibes your way. So glad that Randy is now on anti seizure meds. Probably phenobarbitol, which is what my pomeranian took for seizures for about 12 yrs. and did great on it. Good luck.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

The VSH just called and Randy is having seizures again. :sad:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh No. Sooooooooo sorry to hear this.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive been watching this thread and I hope you get answers soon. Randy is such a pretty guy and I hope you get to enjoy your new puppy soon. He certainly deserves to get better and get home to his family.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh nooooo! 

Im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Buck, it must seem never ending! Did you hear about the results of any of the tests today?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Have they gotten Any tests back yet? They should of at least gotten the addisons test back by now. Have they said which way they are leaning as far as what it is? 
This is such a hard road to have to go down. You have come a long way with this little dog, and have gone further then most would. I will be right here and support you as best i can with long distance words and hugs no matter what decisions you must make. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my 

I am soooo sorry Buck 

Keeping you both in my prayers : ((((( 

Hope tomorrow will bring better solution for his treatment and that Vets will finally find out what is causing all of that trouble *sigh..
:clover:


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

We are all praying for better news today of Randy!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

My prayers and hopes of a diagnosis and cure for Randy are with you!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

It's not good for Randy. It is not Addison's or Liver Shunt. Toxoplasma hasn't come back yet. The distemper did not come back normal. They can't be 100 percent sure but they believe that is what we are dealing with. Randy is not seizing today and are not sure what brain damage has occurred. This is so unfair and so very heartbreaking. I really do appreciate all your support and concerns through all this. It has meant alot to know that you care. I am scared.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh no So what is a the prognosis now ? I am so sorry !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Buck said:


> It's not good for Randy. It is not Addison's or Liver Shunt. Toxoplasma hasn't come back yet. The distemper did not come back normal. They can't be 100 percent sure but they believe that is what we are dealing with. Randy is not seizing today and are not sure what brain damage has occurred. This is so unfair and so very heartbreaking. I really do appreciate all your support and concerns through all this. It has meant alot to know that you care. I am scared.


It sounds about right.......some dogs can recover but have some damage as you said. Even with the distemer shots they can still get this. I cannot remember if you have other animals but it is highly contagious, I am sure you knew that. 

I am so sorry for Randy and your family and hope whatever needed steps that have to be taken we are all here for you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Buck said:


> It's not good for Randy. It is not Addison's or Liver Shunt. Toxoplasma hasn't come back yet. The distemper did not come back normal. They can't be 100 percent sure but they believe that is what we are dealing with. Randy is not seizing today and are not sure what brain damage has occurred. This is so unfair and so very heartbreaking. I really do appreciate all your support and concerns through all this. It has meant alot to know that you care. I am scared.


Thats awful buck
=\\

I'm not the praying kind of person, but I'm praying that Randy can pull threw this <33


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry to hear Buck. Sending all the strength I can to you and Randy.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

How heartbreaking!!! We are sending our collective prayers your way.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Buck.  Looking up distemper, it seems similar to how you've described things. Do keep us up to date on how things are going. And as others have said, you have a lot of people sending positive vibes to you and your sweet puppy!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG how heartbreaking for all of you. I had no idea dogs could get distemper after they had all their shots. What is the point of shots if they can still get diseases after they've gotten them? Is it to just lower the risk or does it prevent it 100%?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's some info I found on Distemper. I think Randy is going to need a lot of praying to help pull through such a horrible virus. My thoughts are with you Buck and Randy of course. 



http://www.2ndchance.info/dog distemper.htm


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so sorry to hear this diagnosis Buck. You and your pup will remain in my prayers. 

Like most inoculations, I believe that the purpose is to give the body a degree of immunity to an attack by a disease but it is not 100% guaranteed that it cannot be contracted. _


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry ... I do not even know what to say . This is just devastating news if it is distemper ... What a horrible disease and what unfortunate event to happen - it is beyond any fairness or anything ... I really am speechless...

Just can not even fathom what you are going through : ((((, and especially that fluffy white angel-puppy : ((((, to suffer soo sooo much ....oh my, it is more than heartbreaking : (((

Sending hugs and prayers your way : (((


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I am ok. There is no change and he is not able to stand on him own today. I am going tomorrow to tell him goodbye and send him to the most wonderful place where he will suffer no more.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness Buck...my heart is breaking for you. Poor little Randy will be at peace over the rainbow bridge. I am so very sorry for you and your family, and for Randy most of all. God be with you tomorrow and in the days to come.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Tears falling freely for you and Randy... When you give him a hug tomorrow - tell him to find my Meika-Meika who went to the rainbow bridge in May. (((((Buck & Randy)))))

"Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 
Author unknown...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Buck said:


> I am ok. There is no change and he is not able to stand on him own today. I am going tomorrow to tell him goodbye and send him to the most wonderful place where he will suffer no more.


Awww i am so sorry buck


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry that it has ended up like this Buck. At least you can know you have done your very best for Randy. He's lucky to have had you.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is a blessing, and has deeply touched your lives in the too short of time you have had him. I am so sorry you cant watch him grow into the wonderful dog he is and would become. This just isnt fair! Remember what he brought you and taught you in these difficult weeks ahead. I truely am deeply sorry for your loss!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my... : (, I am sooo sorry Buck, I am crying now for him and for you ...Life sucks ... that is all I can say : ((( I knew him only thorough your posts and still my heart hurts so much - I can only imagine your pain : (((

May angels ease your and his pain and give you strength to go through all of this with peace and acceptance : (((

Sending you both humongous hug (((((((((( ** )))))))))))))) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Time to Go

The time has come I think you know
the Lord is calling so I must go
I love you so much; I wish it wasn't so
I wish I could stay; I don't want to go

You're the best family a dog ever had
so kind and gentle, never mean or mad
I'll never forget the day that we met
I was so lucky to become your pet

You opened your door and showed me your heart
I'll never forget you; we'll never part
You loved me and cared for me all of those days
you taught me everything and took away my pains.

The Lord is calling now I must go
but before I go I want you to know
I know it hurts to lose a friend
but I'll always be with you even to the end.

Written by John Quealy


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry Buck.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so sorry for your loss Buck. You can tell him to find my Carly too who also passed in the spring as a puppy. She had an accident. I, too, had to make that heartbreaking decision and I know how hard this is for you. My heart goes out to both of you. But, remember that he will be in a much better place and it will help to make you feel better.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear this! I have been checking back on this thread as it progressed and was hoping and praying that things would turn out well for you and your sweet Buck. It will be hard for you tomorrow, but know that we are all thinking about you and sending you and Buck our love and best wishes. Buck will be out of pain, as you said, and you will be in pain. Trading his pain for you to hold is the kindest thing you can do for him now. You are and have been a wonderful, caring owner. Know that he will be waiting on the other side of the rainbow to see the person who showed him so much love when the time comes! My heart breaks for you, I wish you peace of mind with this. (((hugs)))


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my dear friend thank for all the kind words. Please pray for me and Randy. He will always be in my heart. I can't wait to hold him in my arms, touch and rub him all over. Iwant to smell him and gives his kisses and tell him how wonderful he is and how much I love him.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Buck, I am crying with you for little Buck and for the unfairness of it all. You have been a wonderful mommy to him and he was lucky to have you even for such a short time. We will be thinking of you and be with you if only in spirit. Bless you.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Hugs from our house as well. Was really hoping for a miracle for you and your family.
Sorry this happened to you and Randy and though I know about distemper I have never really read up on it and in Randys name will go and learn about it and what to watch for.

Thinking of you on this difficult day.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

just wondering did they do a tick panel on him?
Just read this on my mastiff forum and wondered

http://pub25.bravenet.com/forum/static/show.php?usernum=2062396443&frmid=15&msgid=855443&cmd=show


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear Buck. You've done the best for Randy, and he is one lucky pup to have such a caring, loving mom. It is not fair that he must leave you so early, but you've touched his life and he yours. 
Thinking of you two. Peaceful dreams Randy.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This breaks my heart, I'm so sorry for you and your family, Buck.

Take care.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Buck said:


> Oh my dear friend thank for all the kind words. Please pray for me and Randy. He will always be in my heart. I can't wait to hold him in my arms, touch and rub him all over. Iwant to smell him and gives his kisses and tell him how wonderful he is and how much I love him.


My most humble apologies about getting your name and Randy, your beloved poodle, names mixed up. I am so sorry!!! I know you know what I meant, but I feel foolish for having done that. 

My heart is with you today, as is all of the members here.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Randy pass away in my arms starring into my eyes at 10:35 this morning. He suffers no more and I am at peace. I have his paw print in clay. And his spirit in my heart forever.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

God bless little Randy!! Thank you, Buck, for taking such good care of him and having the strength to be with him when he passed. I make a promise to each and every one of my pets that, God willing, I will hold them in my arms when they take their final journey to the rainbow bridge. I know that each time that has happened, my furry family members were so much more comfortable having me there! Big hugs and prayers for you, Buck!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Buck. Randy has made an impression on many, many people during his short time on earth.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I was affraid to see this when getting on this morning. Im so so sorry for your loss. He truely was a beautiful puppy. I hope your heart heals fast knowing he's in a better place now.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Randy pass away in my arms starring into my eyes at 10:35 this morning. He suffers no more and I am at peace. I have his paw print in clay. And his spirit in my heart forever.


OMG BUCK I am so sorry ! Please accept my sincerest sympathy...


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry Buck. Always cherish the good times that you had with Randy before he got sick and remember that you did everything humanly possible to keep him comfortable after he got sick. So nice that you thought of the paw prints in clay. Yes Randy's spirit will be in your heart forever. R.I.P. little Randy.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Buck said:


> I really don't think the breeder is trying to imply it is my fault. But puppy can and will chew and get into stuff they shouldn't. Randy is different, he is gentle, not rowdy, calm and so sweet. The times he was well him and Cooper played so good together. But those days were short lived and he was sick more than he was well.
> I think the breeder is carrying a burden because she somehow feels responsible which I understand.


I've been away it bit from this forum so I just saw this. First of all, I'm so sorry you and your doggie went through all of this. I just wanted to say, this was my take on it, too. And if this puppy was with her for 5 months she surely developed an attachment and wants to do what is best for him. I didn't read it as blaming you in any way, but perhaps thinking the environment was making him ill (obviously, I think at this point you know it was not) and she just wanted to help him like you did. People, so why not pents, can have a sensitivity to things in homes that no one else does. 

It wasn't your fault, you did everything you could. I am glad _you _didn't taking it personally. My heart goes out to all of you during this difficult time. Bless you all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Peace be with you and your family Buck. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Buck, I am so, so sorry. As has been said, you did your best by Randy and I am sure he appreciated your love. It is a difficult thing to be with your beloved pet when they pass, but it is the kindest thing anyone can do for their pet, to hold them and be with them so their last moments are with the ones they love.

I am so glad you got his paw print. That is great! I will have to remember that when i have to do the same with one of my next friends that have to pass. I think this was a great idea! I am glad you are at peace, your heart should be free of any burden as you did all you could for Randy. 

((safe journey Randy!))


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You were an adoring devoted parent to Randy and I know he will be missed. I am glad you are at peace as well as Randy.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. Bless you for being with him til the end. You and your family are still in my prayers. We love you.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

So sorry Buck :hug::hug::hug: !!!

You are such a strong and caring person, it as an honor to have you on this forum and it was an honor to know Randy - such a gentle and courageous
doggy-soul *sigh... 

Only time will heal your pain, dear Buck - I wish I could have been of more practical help in this whole situation : (, but I was with you guys in my thoughts every day of this hard journey and I grieve too today, for Randy, and all of my pets that I ever lost.

Sending you deepest sympathy and healing thoughts... : ((((


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathy goes to you.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Buck, I was praying for Randy hoping that things would take a better turn. He was such a precious little soul that touched us all. You have a cute little angel watching over you. 

I know the last several days have been particularly exhausting. I hope you take the time to rest and take special care of yourself. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Buck,

I am so verry sorry for your loss, please accept my condolences.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Just read this whole thread. I'm so very sorry for the loss for your precious angel. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry Buck, I was just caching up on reading since we were not home for few days and just finished your heartbreaking journey. I'm so sorry. I have very mixed feeling now, I was happy for my new puppy, when you were saying good byes to your puppy. I'm so sorry. My heart is crying for you and Randy.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I've cried every time I have read one of your posts today. I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so very sorry for your loss Buck. My heart and prayers are with you.
_


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I am so grateful for all of you my friends. You have been my support system. I don't know how I could of gotten through all this without your words of encouragement and kindness.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is what friends are for. Over the next little while if you need to vent, we will all still be here for you giving you cyber hugs and holding your hand. Let us help you if you need us to. xoxoxo


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I am very upset and going through some difficult emotions right now. I hope the necropsy will give me some answers.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Buck said:


> I am very upset and going through some difficult emotions right now. I hope the necropsy will give me some answers.


I'm so sorry Buck.  I hope the necropsy explains what happened. While answers won't ease the pain, they will hopefully at least help a little with understanding why your puppy became so tragically sick.

I can't even imagine what you're feeling right now. It's just so sad.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish this all now finishes fast dear Buck, so you can finally have some closure :rainbow:  *sigh ...


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I Only Wanted You


They say memories are golden 

well maybe that is true. 

I never wanted memories, 

I only wanted you. 


A million times I needed you, 

a million times I cried. 

If love alone could have saved you 

you never would have died. 


In life I loved you dearly, 

In death I love you still. 

In my heart you hold a place 

no one could ever fill. 


If tears could build a stairway 

and heartache make a lane, 

I'd walk the path to heaven 

and bring you back again. 


Our family chain is broken, 

and nothing seems the same. 

But as God calls us one by one, 

the chain will link again. 


Author Unknown


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope too that you find out something solid. It will help you understand, though it won't help the pain. Only time will do that. I love the poem you posted and think I will use that in my in memorium for my Mom next year. It says it all doesn`t it...

Please don't let this experience put you off getting another puppy. Allow yourself time to grieve and mourn, and time to get answers. Sometimes starting the search and bringing home another little goofball helps with the healing. You won't be replacing Randy because nobody ever will, but you will be filling the void he left behind. I found thast when I lost my first beloved Whippet. Things just didn't feel right until that hole was filled, and what a bond I have with the girl I got to help me. Because she was instrumental in my healing, she`s my baby and I love her so dearly.

Thinking of you today. Warm thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.

Hugs....


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I hope too that you find out something solid. It will help you understand, though it won't help the pain. Only time will do that. I love the poem you posted and think I will use that in my in memorium for my Mom next year. It says it all doesn`t it...
> 
> Please don't let this experience put you off getting another puppy. Allow yourself time to grieve and mourn, and time to get answers. Sometimes starting the search and bringing home another little goofball helps with the healing. You won't be replacing Randy because nobody ever will, but you will be filling the void he left behind. I found thast when I lost my first beloved Whippet. Things just didn't feel right until that hole was filled, and what a bond I have with the girl I got to help me. Because she was instrumental in my healing, she`s my baby and I love her so dearly.
> 
> ...


_
This was also my path after the loss of my baby Carly. I also went through all of the difficult emotions of grieving but when enough time had passed, I began looking for another baby. She didn't 'replace' Carly because that isn't possible but she was my new baby and I bonded with her immediately and love her dearly._


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Buck,

I cannot read this thread without tears in my eyes. Tears for Randy and for you. I am not good with words in these situations, but my prayers are still with you. Healing from the loss of a pet, especially one so dearly loved takes time. My wish for you is to be able to greive, completely, though this takes time, it will get easier. You are the shining star in Randy's eyes and his heart and his saviour through to the end and I know that he thanks you for your loving care of him during his good days as well as his bad.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Buck said:


> I am very upset and going through some difficult emotions right now. I hope the necropsy will give me some answers.


I'm so sorry too, Buck... I'm here for you also.
I'm glad to hear the necropsy is being done and I hope the findings will be useful and ease the pain you feel, in some small way. You did all that you could, going over and beyond what many would. You are to be commended for the great effort you gave so that Randy could be well. Some things are not meant to be and we will always grieve over them.

I love the poem you posted... it's one of my favorites also. Tears fall for you today, and your loss... as it reminds me of my own. 
Keep in touch, please.
Karen


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've just been reading your story with Randy. It is just heartbreaking. I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Any animal dying is so heartbreaking, I remember when my grandparents mini poo was put to sleep, I was very sad 
I'm glad he is at peace now, I am so sorry


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

desertreef said:


> I'm so sorry too, Buck... I'm here for you also.
> I'm glad to hear the necropsy is being done and I hope the findings will be useful and ease the pain you feel, in some small way. You did all that you could, going over and beyond what many would. You are to be commended for the great effort you gave so that Randy could be well. Some things are not meant to be and we will always grieve over them.
> 
> I love the poem you posted... it's one of my favorites also. Tears fall for you today, and your loss... as it reminds me of my own.
> ...


Karen, I can't thank you enough for spending the time talking to me on the phone the other night. You helped put things in perspective and gave me courage in a time of crisis. And I am so grateful to you, my friend.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

... You are very welcome, I'm glad I could help you. I share your tears. 
Your heart will be heavy for some time but I hope you have peace, as dear Randy does now too.
Anytime, friend. 
Karen


----------

